# jager heater help



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

so i bought one of the jager heaters. i have a question.

There is a water level line and in the diagram it shows it stuck on upright in the corner of the tank.

My friend doug at alternative tells me to stick it on diagonally... which i beleive is the way to go also. i'm just curious about the water fill line... can this heater be submerged? anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

My Ebo-Jager (bought before Eheim absorbed them) also has that line, but I keep my heater submerged all the time *shrug*


----------

